# best time to fish SC.coast



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

whats your favorite time of the year to fish SC and GA coast.And why?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't wait to start to surf fish her in sc...hope to get some answers to your question on the board..


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

April to january, but feb and march can produce


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends on what you target.
I like blues in the spring April May
Flounder in May June
Speckeld trout and redfish June - late November.

People are still catching trout and reds from boats in the creeks.


----------



## Mullet Madness (Mar 2, 2007)

If you are living in that area my personal best time to fish is when the mullet run is thick.. You can catch all kinds of different species of fish. Get your self a cast net, if you don"t already have one, and a bubble bucket and you are set.. keep asking questions and I'm sure some of the guys on here will help you out with locations or rig setup.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

First weeks in May, tends to be lots of large blues and kings near the beach.

Last October was awesome too, warm water and great fish.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

every season is great but the dead cold of winter to me. Each season has its certain species that its prime for.


----------



## scsurfcaster1 (Feb 25, 2008)

once the water gets above 70 or so


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

scsurfcaster1 said:


> once the water gets above 70 or so


im a low sixties fellow........black drum and reds.................................least round my parts of georgia.


----------



## scsurfcaster1 (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe thats why i aint catchin no drum:--|


----------



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

Well me and my wife go both in the summer and in the fall. During the summer night fishing for shark is wide open. But unless you are going to fish at day break getting a spot on the beach during the day is not gonna happen. But when October rolls around you can fish the beach all day. Caught some blacktips, a clearnose ray, and some fish last time.


----------



## bad_angler (Jul 14, 2007)

March to November and in between if the winter is mild. You need to watch the moon too if you can, also look at solunar data(feeding times).

And of course any day fishing better than working.


----------

